# Compte iCloud piraté ?



## Le docteur (9 Février 2017)

Quand je me connecte depuis le compte appleid on me dit que mon compte est utilisé pour se connecter sur un appareil "près de Paris, ile de France" (bonjour le côté vague, ça pourrait être moi mais je suis à 150 bornes de Paris).
Apparemment si je pars pour autoriser on me parle d'un Mac mini. Je n'ai pas de Mac mini, donc du coup ça devient flippant.
Est-ce qu'il faut que je considère que la personne a déjà utilisé mon compte et y a eu accès ou qu'elle a juste essayé ??? Et même pour essayer il lui faudrait mon mot de passe.
Evidemment impossible de joindre Apple à cette heure.
Je pense que j'ai un peu trop fait confiance à Apple.


----------



## Madalvée (9 Février 2017)

Serait-ce une ancienne machine que tu as enregistrée et revendue ?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Février 2017)

Non. Tu penses bien que j'y aurais songé.
A la limite j'ai pensé à mon iPad  (mais je ne pense pas qu'Apple puisse se gourer sur l'endroit et en prime sur la machine).
Ce qui peut traîner comme anciennes machines (et non revendues) c'est l'iPad donc, un MacBook et un PowerBook. Rien qui ressemble à un Mini.

Ce que je trouve choquant c'est qu'après avoir répondu plusieurs fois non Apple ne réagisse absolument pas.

Ca s'aggrave. Apparemment l'appareil est désigné comme appareil de confiance, c'est lui qui semble recevoir le code de l'identifiant à deux facteurs.

A chaque fois que je tente de me connecter sur AppleiD on me dit qu'un code est envoyé mais je ne reçois rien...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand je me connecte depuis le compte appleid



C'est quoi ce compte ??


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand je me connecte depuis le compte appleid on me dit que mon compte est utilisé pour se connecter sur un appareil "près de Paris, ile de France" (bonjour le côté vague, ça pourrait être moi mais je suis à 150 bornes de Paris).
> Apparemment si je pars pour autoriser on me parle d'un Mac mini. Je n'ai pas de Mac mini, donc du coup ça devient flippant.
> Est-ce qu'il faut que je considère que la personne a déjà utilisé mon compte et y a eu accès ou qu'elle a juste essayé ??? Et même pour essayer il lui faudrait mon mot de passe.
> Evidemment impossible de joindre Apple à cette heure.
> Je pense que j'ai un peu trop fait confiance à Apple.



Dans le doute , je supprimerais le matériel


----------



## Le docteur (9 Février 2017)

Le matériel n'apparaît nul part. Juste une demande à chaque connexion au site concernant l'AppleiD (l'appleid : "Gérer votre identifiant Apple")
https://appleid.apple.com/

Bon, ça s'améliore encore. Mon iPad me demande une clé de secours pour entrer sur mon compte. 
J'ai trouvé une page d'aide Apple (récente, de 2016) qui explique où la trouver. Dommage ! Elle n'y est pas (toujours sur la gestion du fameux site ID).


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2017)

Quand tu as activé l'identification à 2 facteurs, quel appareil de confiance as-tu indiqué?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Février 2017)

1. Je ne sais plus
2. Je ne sais pas

Oui, je sais, sur le coup je n'ai pas été sérieux du tout.

Comme numéro de confiance, j'ai le numéro de mon iPhone. 
Mais étrangement ça n'arrive jamais dessus. Et je n'ai rien de renseigné sur l'appareil de confiance dans ma page de gestion de compte.

J'adore Apple qui n'est même pas foutue de vous renseigner correctement sur ses propres pages (et la page d'aide date de 2017 en fait). Il paraît que sur l'AppleID je devrais avoir une possibilité de modifier ma clé de secours, mais peau de balle.

Mais pourquoi mon iPad demande-t-il une clé de sécurité ? C'est lui que j'ai bloqué ?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Février 2017)

Dans le doute je ne vais pas débloquer une machine domiciliée quelque part en ile de France et considérée comme un Mac mini.


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2017)

Il se passe des choses bizarres ce soir sur la page appleid.apple.com
Moi il me dit que mon compte a été verrouillé pour raisons de sécurité et me demande de répondre à mes questions de sécurité.

Pourtant que ce soit depuis Mail, iTunes, l"appStore... l'accès à mon compte est possible; il n'est donc pas verrouillé.

Et depuis le MacBookPro de mon fils qui, lui, a activé l'identification à 2 facteurs, quand il se connecte, il lui est également affiché qu'il se connecte avec un Mac mini... alors que c'est un MacBookPro


----------



## Le docteur (9 Février 2017)

Ca me rassurerait si le coup de l'appareil en ile de France, il ne me l'avait pas déjà fait (mais c'est ce soir que j'ai vu la désignation comme Mac mini).


----------



## janno59 (20 Février 2017)

+1 pour le coup de l'appareil en île de France et du Mac mini


----------



## r e m y (20 Février 2017)

janno59 a dit:


> +1 pour le coup de l'appareil en île de France et du Mac mini



C'est à dire?


----------



## marenostrum (20 Février 2017)

quand c'est trop chargé (comme aujourd'hui par les maj ß qui arrivent) leurs serveurs déconnent. il faut pas s'alarmer, il faut se connecter plus tard.

ça m'est arrivé avec un mac mini aussi. et pourtant j'ai jamais eu de mac mini.
je me souviens maintenant ce que c'est le mac mini. les systèmes installés sur les disques externes, Apple les identifie comme mac mini.


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2017)

marenostrum a dit:


> quand c'est trop chargé (comme aujourd'hui par les maj ß qui arrivent) leurs serveurs déconnent. il faut pas s'alarmer, il faut se connecter plus tard.
> 
> ça m'est arrivé avec un mac mini aussi. et pourtant j'ai jamais eu de mac mini.
> je me souviens maintenant ce que c'est le mac mini. les systèmes installés sur les disques externes, Apple les identifie comme mac mini.



Je doute que ce soient les mêmes serveurs qui gèrent le téléchargement des versions bêta de l'OS et l’identification AppleID!

Les bugs sur l'identification, ne rassurent pas sur le sérieux de cette protection de nos comptes Apple...

Quoi qu'il en soit, desormais je ne peux plus me connecter à AppleID.apple.com sans saisir la réponse à 2 questions de sécurité après avoir saisi mes ID et mot de passe. C'est nouveau ça et probablement destiné à mieux sécuriser les comptes pour lesquels la securite à 2 facteurs n'a pas été activée (c'est mon cas car j'ai encore un Mac sous Yosemite et un vieil iPad mini sous iOS 7)


----------



## janno59 (21 Février 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est à dire?


Quand je cherche à me connecter il me dit que quelqu'un sur île de France veut se connecter avec ce compte depuis un Mac mini.
Pour info je suis dans le Nord.
Puis il me demande de taper le code 6 chiffres envoyé sur mon tel.
Et cela à chaque connection.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Février 2017)

Oui, ben apparemment c'est répandu. Comme je le disais, je suis dans le Nord aussi (du moins pas loin).
Apparemment c'est assez courant d'avoir la région parisienne d'après ce que m'a dit la personne que j'ai fini par avoir chez Apple.
Il semblerait que c'était moi.
Dans les manips j'ai quand même perdu la possibilité de localiser mon iPad dans les cafouillages entre le système à deux machins et la version classique à laquelle peut seul accéder mon vieil iPad 1. 
Ca signifie qu'on peut me le chourer sans problème. Encore un coup de l'obsolescence programmée : le voleur le jette quand il réalise ce que c'est (et à la limite il te le broie histoire de te punir d'avoir du matos obsolète — les voleurs aussi n'aime pas l'obsolescence ...) et Apple estime que ce n'est pas la peine que tu le retrouves alors que tu peux en racheter un chez eux, tout beau tout neuf.


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2017)

Localiser mon iPad, à défaut de trouver ton iPad obsolète, va t'indiquer l'AppleStore le plus proche...


----------



## Scsss (8 Novembre 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand je me connecte depuis le compte appleid on me dit que mon compte est utilisé pour se connecter sur un appareil "près de Paris, ile de France" (bonjour le côté vague, ça pourrait être moi mais je suis à 150 bornes de Paris).
> Apparemment si je pars pour autoriser on me parle d'un Mac mini. Je n'ai pas de Mac mini, donc du coup ça devient flippant.
> Est-ce qu'il faut que je considère que la personne a déjà utilisé mon compte et y a eu accès ou qu'elle a juste essayé ??? Et même pour essayer il lui faudrait mon mot de passe.
> Evidemment impossible de joindre Apple à cette heure.
> Je pense que j'ai un peu trop fait confiance à Apple.


Moi c’est la même pareil Ile de France sa m’inquiète mais je pense que c’est une mauvais localisation avant sa me disait midi Pyrénées Toulouse et maintenant paris île de France c’est flippant genre sa me le dit toutes les 5min sa stop 5h et sa recommence encore toutes les 5min c’est soulant


----------



## Charleon (18 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

 J’ai le même phénomène qui vient de se produire aussi chez moi hier,  mais je reste toutefois plus optimiste.

J’explique :
Je viens de mettre mon Mac à jour en installant High Sierra et j’ai choisi  et activé l'identification à 2 facteurs  avec mon iPhone comme appareil de confiance.

Ce système  de sécurité est tout nouveau pour moi.  Imaginez donc ma stupéfaction quand j’ai vu apparaître la fenêtre d’alerte quelques secondes après avoir rentré les six chiffres de sécurité.
 Bien entendu j’ai fait « refuser ».

 Ce qui est étrange c’est que ça m’indiquait  une demande de connexion à *Bezons en Ile de France*.  Or je viens de m’apercevoir ce matin après une recherche que à *Bezons* il y a des demandes d’emploi chez *Apple*.

Un peu plus rassuré, j’ai refait des demandes de code de sécurité et je me suis dit que c’était sans doute normal étant donné qu’il y a Apple à Bezons.
Cette fois j’ai accepté dans la fenêtre d’alerte et instantanément j’ai entendu un signal dans mes deux iPad ainsi que dans mon téléphone.

À signaler aussi que sur mon iPhone il y avait hier dans les réglages un petit « 1 » en rouge que je n’arrivais pas à effacer. On me demandait mon mot de passe identifiant Apple et c’est ça n’aboutissait jamais.
 Or ce matin, après mon acceptation, et après avoir donné mon mot de passe dans les réglages tout s’est passé normalement et le petit « 1 » a disparu. Ça indique quand même qu’il y a eu quelque chose de décoincé.

 Je ne peux rien dire de plus et faire confiance. Évidemment si je vois une facturation d’applications inappropriée ou un truc bizarre je saurai que j’ai fait le mauvais choix.

Mais comment faire pour en savoir plus ?

Édit:
 Il me vient à l’esprit que j’autorise le partage des données d’analyses avec Apple.  N’est-il pas possible que Apple demande l’accord par l’intermédiaire de cette boîte d’alerte ?  Le monde est plein de polissons...


----------



## roli (18 Janvier 2018)

Charleon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J’ai le même phénomène qui vient de se produire aussi chez moi hier,  mais je reste toutefois plus optimiste.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
je me retrouve dans une situation semblable :
Je viens d’effectuer plusieurs tentatives pour me connecter afin de passer à High Sierra.
Après avoir modifié en vain plusieurs fois mon mot de passe iCloud sur mon iMac je me retrouve à chaque fois opposé à un refus (identifiant ou mot de passe erroné).

J'ai finalement réussi à modifier ce mot de passe sur mon iPad et cela semble fonctionner, mais…
chaque fois que j'allume mon iMac il me dit qu'il ne peut pas se connecter à iCloud et demande mon mot de passe.
Je tape le nouveau mot de passe dans la case _ad hoc _et aussitôt mon iPad affiche le message suivant :
*" Demande de connexion avec l'identifiant apple XXX@XX le mien)
" Votre identifiant Apple est utilisé pour se connecter à un appareil près de Dannemarie, Île de France.
REFUSER     AUTORISER"*

Je précise que je suis à Thionville, Moselle, à plus de 300 km de là mais j'ai découvert qu'il existe, à quelques kilomètres de Dannemarie (78550) un Thionville-sur-Opton (78550).

Y aurait-il une erreur de localisation de mon iPad, là à côté de mon Mac ?

Puis-je appuyer sans risque sur ACCEPTER ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2018)

Oui tu peux accepter. 
Cette localisation (qui pourtant est là au cœur d'un dispositif de sécurité....) est totalement fantaisiste.


----------



## Le docteur (18 Janvier 2018)

Oui, maintenant j'ai pris du recul avec ce truc. C'est ta connexion en fait qui crée ça.
Par contre avec ces conneries et en cherchant ma solution j'ai coupé la localisation de l'iPad et je ne pourrais jamais la récupérer (trop vieux, c'était, paraît-il,un bug qu'il puisse encore l'utiliser).


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2018)

La localisation? Je l'ai toujours sur mes vieux bidules (iPhone 5 et iPad mini 1ere generation) qui sont toujours sous iOS7!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2018)

Oui , je ne comprend pas que tu ne puisse pas la réactiver


----------



## Tijudpom (18 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour
Premier réflexe d’urgence : changez le mot de passe !


----------



## roli (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour.

Rémy a dit :


> Oui tu peux accepter.
> Cette localisation (qui pourtant est là au cœur d'un dispositif de sécurité....) est totalement fantaisiste.



Veni, vidi, vici !
J'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'ai cliqué sur ACCEPTER, mon mot de passe a été accepté avec ajout d'un code à six chiffres.
J'ai retrouvé mon accès à iCloud.

Un grand merci


----------

